# Actor Dennis Farina dies at 69



## Njaco (Jul 22, 2013)

Actor Dennis Farina, a real-life Chicago police officer who went on to play a detective on NBC's Law Order, has died at 69.

According to his publicist, Lori De Waal, Farina died Monday morning in a Scottsdale, Ariz., hospital after suffering a blood clot in his lung.

"I was stunned and saddened to hear about Dennis' unexpected passing this morning," Law Order creator Dick Wolf said in a statement on Monday. "The Law Order family extends sympathy and condolences to his family. He was a great guy."

The mustachioed Farina was accustomed to playing characters on either side of the law, such Lt. Mike Torello on TV's Crime Story as well as mobsters like Jimmy Serrano in 1998's Midnight Run and Albert Lombard on Miami Vice. He had a fruitful partnership with that show's creator, Michael Mann, having also starred in his films Thief and Manhunter.

many will know him as Army Lieutenant Colonel Walter Anderson in "Saving Private Ryan".

Actor Dennis Farina dies at 69

Dennis Farina - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 22, 2013)

That's a shame, I really liked him.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 22, 2013)

I was a Crime Story junkie. RIP Dennis


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 22, 2013)

My Mother-in law is very upset, she knew him. One of her best friends was married to his older brother who also passed away a year or so ago.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 23, 2013)

He will be missed.
R.I.P.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 23, 2013)

R.I.P Dennis....


----------



## mikewint (Jul 23, 2013)

A great character actor, instantly recognizable, 69 is VERY young. Recquescat in Pacem . Vale Dennis


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 23, 2013)

Damn shame, I always did like him.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2013)

Shame to hear  RIP


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2013)

RIP Dennis...


----------

